# DBSForums.com down?



## Whammy (Apr 22, 2002)

As of 5:12pm cst, I getting "The page cannot be displayed" when I try to log on DbsForums.com.

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I keep getting sent to some stupid search engine page with a ton of pop-ups as well. 

--BearsFan


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BearsFan _
> *I keep getting sent to some stupid search engine page with a ton of pop-ups as well.
> 
> --BearsFan *


It is possible that you had an annoying spamware search engine installed on your computer. I had a computer get it on there once and had to remove it from the add/remove programs from the control panel. I think it was installed by the program I listened to the holiday music with.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

They're down for me as well.

And as for the annoying spamware crap, Ad Aware is great at getting rid of that stuff. Do a google search to find it.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not getting anything. It's really slow getting to that "The Page Cannot Be Displayed" page with me.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

lavasoft.com for Ad-Aware 7


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

Same here @ 3:50 PM PST. Second time in as many weeks.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

OH BOY .. Here we go again :shrug:

I think the head guru over there unplugs it once or twice a month just so they can get mentioned over here on the hottest DBS board around :lol:


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Was that shot REALLY necessary?


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *lavasoft.com for Ad-Aware 7 *


I believe you actually want lavasoftusa.com for adaware


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It's Ad Aware 6 and can be downloaded from many servers. tucows.com for one.

Here is a link that should work.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=506


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

No big loss.

DBS forums is a painfully unpleasant place to talk satellite...


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

www.panicware.com for pop-up stopper pro and you will NEVER have a pop-up again!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Just got around to installing Windows 2000 Professional on my old 98 and can not get to DBSforums either, glad to see it was not just me that could not get on the site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Their ISP's New Yoprk POP is down.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TimL _
> *Was that shot REALLY necessary? *


Yes .......


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSLurker _
> *Their ISP's New Yoprk POP is down. *


Now I wonder who would be informed of this type information about their site ... I know, I know ..... A DBSF.... Admin in hiding 

P.S. I don`t even know where New Yoprk is .....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

According to Dan's ISP there are problems with their New York Circut.



> 2/25/03 02:59:32 PM New York local circut issue
> 
> Region : New York
> E.T.A. : (none)
> ...


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Their back up now .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

They're back up now .


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

The pop-up ads I can get rid of...

What I wanna know is how to stop my IE browser from going to this "search" page instead of giving me the "This Page Cannot Be Displayed" page.

I've already removed all that I could find in the "spyware" department. Any further suggestions?

--BearsFan


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Robert James Clark _
> *No big loss.
> 
> DBS forums is a painfully unpleasant place to talk satellite... *


I agree...to a certain degree. I made the _big mistake_ of going to their "chit-chat" forum, and got in a flame war with someone there who, apparently, is NEVER wrong, is ALWAYS right in his opinion, and can NOT accept that just because others disagree with him doesn't mean he has the right to belittle them, take personal shots at them, and act like he is the God of all knowledge. It was also childish on my part to get started with this guy in the first place...I learned my lesson the hard way.

Granted, people like that might exist here, but I've never seen quite that caliber of a flame war here.

I prefer this 'site by far to DBSForums.com...but I'll still frequent both.

--BearsFan


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

What web site are you going to if it is not search.msn.com? I had that problem and found out there was a program installed on my computer that switched the default search engine out.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *What web site are you going to if it is not search.msn.com? I had that problem and found out there was a program installed on my computer that switched the default search engine out. *


My PC goes to http://www.searchresult.net .

I am unable to find a program in the add/delete program window that installed this process on my PC.

Anyone have any ideas?

--BearsFan


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is a link how to get rid of it, essentially you have to edit some files on your computer:

http://boards.cexx.org/spyware/messages/3686.html

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/IGetNet.html


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *Here is a link how to get rid of it, essentially you have to edit some files on your computer:
> 
> http://boards.cexx.org/spyware/messages/3686.html
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the tip. As the one 'site said, I think I'll have the "tech guy" here help me out, before I cause damage to my PC.

--BearsFan


----------

